# RFU appointment flexibility



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Excited to have got my planning appointment date today but it clashes with a big event at my work. I am not sure if my boss will release me.

Has anyone had experience of changing appointment times for an ICSI planning meeting? I have waited so long for this precious date and I really don't even want to ask to get it changed.

Thanks C X


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Cather1ne they are usually ok with this as its not a major appointment - it is with the nurse as opposed to the doctor - not saying their time is any less important but easier to rearrange a nurse than the dR - give them a call and explain that you cant get off at that time and is there any other available - you need to go to pharmacy first anyway to lift the meds before seeign them so it will be during office hrs that you need to go. 

good luck with TX xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Catherine, so strange to be on here talking to you rather then pm'ing    It's much easier to be typing from my desk at work than on my phone or getting my home laptop warmed up.  It really needs replaced.

I was thinking about this more last night & LC has a point.  It's worth asking if it can be re-scheduled to a more suitable day for you.  My appointment went on for about an hour but I'm sure if you said you had to be quick, they could speed though it.  You can always ask us anything you need if you aren't clear on something.  Are you off over Easter at all?  You'll be close to the end of your BCP by then though.  I took my last today so now it's just the sprays.  Give it a go, they can only say no.  Have a good day xxxxx

Hi LC - hope you're keeping well & your wee Easter Bunny is behaving for now xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Catherine
Good to see you on a thread..  
I would ring the nurse and explain the situation, as the girls have said it only takes an hour or so
Jillyhen x


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks girls for the advice. 

LC Congrats on your pregnancy - not long to go now. 

Jilly - hope you are taking it easy today and feeling a bit a happier.

Footprints - spray time xx

C


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Catherine
I havent done very much today, lay on the sofa..


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Spoke to my boss. She was very kind and understanding and there will be no issue getting out for appointments.

Thanks for all the advice  

C xxx


----------

